# French Chromatic



## Grishelie (14 Янв 2013)

Подскажите, кто в России занимается поставками итальянских аккордеонов. Интересуют инструменты типа: "French Chromatic" with B/griff("Castagnari", "Beltuna", "Giustozzi", "Gabbanelli", "Fisitalia", "Mengachini", "Piermaria", "Fratelli Alessandrini", "Bompezzo", "Dino Baffetti").


----------



## zet10 (15 Янв 2013)

А что Вам конкретно надо и с какими характеристиками?


----------



## Grishelie (15 Янв 2013)

Mengascini Nello: model F4; Right hand(Treble - M I): 60(46), Rows: 4, Reeds: 2, Register: 2; Mano sinistra(Standart bass - M II): Basses 80, Rows 5, Reeds 4; Size(cm): 38X19X33; Weight(kg): 6.5.
Либо, нечто подобное.


----------

